# AKC numbers question



## Scott and Lynzie (Feb 23, 2009)

looking over our dogs pedigrees, we are curious the difference in the DN vs. the DL. thanks!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

DL were numbers issued years ago then they switched to DN when they used up the numbers for DL.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think the DL is a limited registration, means your dog is registered but you can't register any litters/puppies from this dog.

http://www.akc.org/reg/limitedreg.cfm

http://sulawesirr.com/About_Sulawesi_Kennels/General_Information/limited_reg.htm

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/whyakc.html


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeThink the DL is a limited registration, means your dog is registered but you can't register any litters/puppies from this dog.
> 
> http://www.akc.org/reg/limitedreg.cfm
> 
> ...


Nope. It is like Angela said. When they first switched the GSD's to the herding group, the early numbers had just a "D" and the number, then they went to DL, and now it is DN.


----------



## Scott and Lynzie (Feb 23, 2009)

well thanks! that solves that mystery. now how about whether they are from german or american lines...? any way to tell?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

if they were imported, you'll see letters in parenthesis (NOR) norway, (GER) germany.

you can also look on pedigreedatabase.com and you can post up some of the names here


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Tasha was a "WC" which was used when the GSD was still in the WORKING GROUP "W".


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

The majority of my pup's pedigree is (Germany) and a few (United Kingdom)s


----------

